# any thought about this pedigree?



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=339950

i've plan to buy one of the male puppy....... not show quality, cause the tail bending failure (S shape) so the breeder want to sell with cheaper price as pet quality.....

any thought about the pedigree??

the father (creeksidefrm) is number 1 golden retr. champion nowadays in my country

thanks


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not into showing or pedigrees so I can't really offer an opinion. I do see sever CH's in there witch I'm pretty sure mean the breeders are active in the show world. Do the parents have health clearances for hips, elbows, and eyes? It is a pretty common thing to ask for here.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is not a pedigree that I would want, but if the clearances are in place and the puppy is to be a pet, is healthy, and has a temperament/disposition that you like, then go for it!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm not into showing or pedigrees so I can't really offer an opinion. I do see sever CH's in there witch I'm pretty sure mean the breeders are active in the show world. Do the parents have health clearances for hips, elbows, and eyes? It is a pretty common thing to ask for here.


the father yes, it has all of them.....
but the mother didn't has, cause it breed in own country, no need such a thing here


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It is not a pedigree that I would want, but if the clearances are in place and the puppy is to be a pet, is healthy, and has a temperament/disposition that you like, then go for it!


whati's the meaning : clearances are in place?

it's on other city, so i never actualy saw him except through a photo.... but yes, he is a reputable breeder


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

OFA (or equivalent in your country) health clearances.

Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> OFA (or equivalent in your country) health clearances.
> 
> Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart.


the mother didnt has such thing (health certificate)...... just certificate to prove it's a real golden breed


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it possible to find dogs there with some sort of clearances? Obviously if there's no equivalent to OFA clearances in your country then there's not much you can do about it. But if there is any way to verify the health of her hips/eyes/elbows/heart, it should be done. A certificate to prove it's a purebred golden says absolutely nothing about the health of the dog.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very bothered by dogs bred here in the US, not clearing one or another of the clearances required here, finishing championships and then being sold for large sums to foreign countries (usually Asian counties) and the being bred there. I am always surprised when I see some of the US kennel prefixes.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> Is it possible to find dogs there with some sort of clearances? Obviously if there's no equivalent to OFA clearances in your country then there's not much you can do about it. But if there is any way to verify the health of her hips/eyes/elbows/heart, it should be done. A certificate to prove it's a purebred golden says absolutely nothing about the health of the dog.


no, it is not possible
the father has clearance because it was imported from brazil (if i'm not mistaken)
but the mother locally bred, even got her champion title in indonesia and thailand......


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would be very concerned about the mother since she has no clearances (Hips, Elbows, etc). Even though she was bred in Thailand, she is from American lines and although I can't say anything about mother in terms of her health, these problems can show up in most lines of American (and all) goldens. The owner of the mother could have done the clearances. The OFFA will accept foreign submissions for clearances.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

how about this one:
http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?p=98756546&posted=1#post98756546

thank you for the comment


----------

